# Holly



## woodsac (Aug 10, 2007)

Holly is the daughter of this lovely couple. 

We didn't do immediate newborn shots because they couldn't afford it. Well...I didn't know that. I just thought they changed their minds or were too busy with the baby :scratch:  So, when I found out, I offered to do the shoot now, and they can just pay when they _can_ afford it. I would hate for them to miss a photo-op of their baby just because they can't afford it right now.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 10, 2007)

I hope you are charging a crap load of money my friend......


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 10, 2007)

Great series, made me smile.


----------



## photognewbie (Aug 10, 2007)

Great pics! I love all the poses. Shes a cutie with those blue eyes!


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 10, 2007)

GREAT to see you posting, Woodsac! And what wonderful shots!! [You really are kind to let them pay later because it would have been such a shame for this stage of the little cutie's life to have passed without such sweet moments having been so well captured].  2, 4 and 6 are my faves, but 7 takes the cake, IMHO.


----------



## NJMAN (Aug 10, 2007)

Man, you are GOOD!  Puts my work to shame.  I am so inspired!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

NJ


----------



## ryyback (Aug 10, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> Great series, made me smile.


 
I'll second that-


----------



## woodsac (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words. Very encouraging 

NJ...I don't put anyones work to shame. Just managed to get a few good shots in this day.

Hey Anti...thanks for stopping by the other day. Means a lot!


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 10, 2007)

woodsac said:


> Hey Anti...thanks for stopping by the other day. Means a lot!


My pleasure, for sure! [And I recommend Woodsac's site to everyone... lots of stunning shots (the link is in his signature).]


----------



## subimatt (Aug 10, 2007)

Fantastic shots!


----------



## gizmo2071 (Aug 10, 2007)

Great work Jake!
Always good to see your work.
I must admitt, I'm not much of a baby guy... but this are awesome!
Your a good guy for doing the pics for them now for them.


----------



## photosbyjuan (Aug 10, 2007)

thats beautiful! last one is my favorite!


----------



## Tangerini (Aug 10, 2007)

Simply beautiful!  And what a nice thing you did for them!  I know they'll appreciate it for years.
My favorite favorites are #2 and #7


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 10, 2007)

woodsac said:


> ...when I found out, I offered to do the shoot now, and they can just pay when they _can_...



Ya know...  you rock.  I really hope there is such a thing as "instant karma."  You're a good man, Woodsac.

And...  a talented photographer to boot!  I love your clean approach!

-Pete


----------



## heip (Aug 10, 2007)

Simply put, Simply BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## The Phototron (Aug 10, 2007)

The last one is my favorite, how did you get the little gal to smile like that?!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Aug 10, 2007)

woodsac said:


> So, when I found out, I offered to do the shoot now, and they can just pay when they _can_ afford it. I would hate for them to miss a photo-op of their baby just because they can't afford it right now.


 

Let me just tel you that I love you right now.  :heart:  You made my day.  I was in a bad mood and felling peeved and not only did your kindness brighten it but your photos made me smile BIG>  THey are precious adorable, perfect.  I can only hope to take some similar one day.  But you're used to hearing all of that. :lmao:


----------



## woodsac (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow...Thanks for all the great comments. I'm so glad others enjoy these. 

Not to "toot my own horn", but we actually did this two different days...for free  When they came over the first day, Holly cried almost the entire time. Yet, all but 2 of the images are from the first day. The parents were so upset they asked if they could come back. So a couple days later we took about another hour and got a few more. There were 4 or 5 other keepers from the series, but these were their (and my) favs.

I don't care what I'm shooting, if it brings a smile to someone else's face...I feel like my job is complete


----------



## oldnavy170 (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, these are awesome shots!!!!  You have amazing talent!!!!!!  I always look forward to your photos.


----------



## jemmy (Aug 10, 2007)

beautiful work and a big kind heart... love it! x


----------



## photogincollege (Aug 11, 2007)

I hate to just echo everyone else but these shots are amazing. Fantastic work.


----------



## woodsac (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks again so much!
I truly appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow Woodsack!  The forth and the last are my faves.


----------



## CrazyAva (Aug 14, 2007)

OMG, beautiful!!  I *LOVE* the last one!


----------



## ClarkKent (Aug 14, 2007)

I am envious of your images.  Nicely done.


----------



## AprilRamone (Aug 14, 2007)

Just chiming in with another "These are awesome!" comment  I really think #2 is such a nice subtle portrait because even though you are focusing on her cute little toes, you got her darling belly (baby and little kid bellies are so cute!) and a great smile as well  Nice job!


----------



## stellar_gal (Aug 14, 2007)

I truly love the first and last image both.  Very nice.


----------



## woodsac (Aug 14, 2007)

Another round of thanks!!!
Really appreciate it.


----------



## LokiZ (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm not the baby's parent and I would have a hard time picking a favorite, so I just know they must have also had a hard time choosing a favorite.

These are great and it is a wonderful thing you did for them...  The younger the child the quicker they change.  Which reminds me I need to take some more pics of our foster baby.  (Got her at 5 days old...shes 7 weeks old now)

Anyway thanks so much for sharing... you an inspiration to us all.


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 15, 2007)

looks like you've found your calling! 

3 is my fav.


----------

